# Bringing in spices?



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

My husband is really into cooking-- when we move to Dubai, should he bring in all these exotic ingredients (szechuan peppercorns, dried mexican chiles, blue cornmeal/cornflour)? We assume ingredients are readily available for Chinese cooking, thai curries etc at specialty shops in Dubai, but if you are really into cooking and know for sure, or differently, would love to hear what you know. His main concern is whether customs will look at it as potential contraban-- thanks!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi melbatoast - definitely no need to (also you don't want to attract any unnecessary attention at customs!).

Aside from a huge great spice souk, the Choithrams chain carries every kind of spice and seasoning you can think of. The best one is the store on Al Wasl Road by the library.

Most spinneys also carry a lot of seasonings for meat - we've been able to get a lot of South African spices that you normally could only get in specialty shops!

Good luck with your move


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

*bringing in spices?*

thanks BLM! Great tip on the shopping front, much appreciated. Maybe we'll see you in the spice aisle.


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Yup, every spice & piece of veg, fish or meat you want is here. It's fantastic!

I've yet to take advantage of them.... I looooove to cook. Used it as a way to chill out back home. But over the last two weeks since I've been here I've been working loads & getting good take out etc is sooo cheap... well, I bet you can guess the rest! 

On a seperate note..... I really must start going to the gym!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

melbatoast said:


> My husband is really into cooking-- when we move to Dubai, should he bring in all these exotic ingredients (szechuan peppercorns, dried mexican chiles, blue cornmeal/cornflour)? We assume ingredients are readily available for Chinese cooking, thai curries etc at specialty shops in Dubai, but if you are really into cooking and know for sure, or differently, would love to hear what you know. His main concern is whether customs will look at it as potential contraban-- thanks!


Ain't you lucky!!! A man who can actually cook!! You certainly couldn't ask for more!!!

My bf is a great cook as well. My ex however nearly poisoned me with his bad cooking (even my terrible cooking isn't that bad!!!). Apparently he was making fried rice - it didn't look like rice and it certainly wasn't fried!!! I did recommend that he sell the stuff as glue!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Mac said:


> Yup, every spice & piece of veg, fish or meat you want is here. It's fantastic!


Including pork!!! I was chuffed to still be able to enjoy a good heart attack on a plate (English fry up!) LOL

For newbies to Dubai, pork can be purchased in the non Muslim section at Spinny's supermarkets. Not sure if there are other outlets but I only used Spinnys for pork sausages, bacon and chorizo!


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

*If you do want to bring them in...*

FYI i just received my air freight recently. One of the boxes i had in my shipment contained a range of spices (eg a Japanese seasoning mix) that i thought might be difficult to find here. This box was actually opened and searched by customs. Nothing was removed.


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

I brought my spices with me. It was no problem. Customs did not even open the box.


----------

